# Awkward Spine Curvature?



## happylife (Dec 11, 2009)

My now six month old puppy is doing great but lately I've noticed a curve in her spine... where the spinal part near her tail is a bit raised so there's a slight curve. I just starting noticing this. She shows no sign of discomfort. I might be a bit paranoid but I don't feel right about this. Can hardwood floors affect a puppies back because I have hardwood floors... Thank you!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Some dogs have what is called a roached topline. They have a hunch, varying from mild to rather pronounced. If this is simply how the dog is built, it is of no consequence. If your dog is suddenly holding itself hunched, then you should see your vet.


----------



## happylife (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you! This puts my mind at ease. I will also go to the vet to make sure  Thank you!


----------

